
A Source Book in APL (1981) - alexcweiner
http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/apl/Papers/ASourceBookInAPL
======
fernly
OK so it will eventually load if you bang it enough.

This is a collection of papers written Ken Iverson[1], some with his frequent
collaborator Aden Falkoff. The most important, longest, and latest (1980) is
Iverson's "Notation as a Tool of Thought" from the CACM.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenneth_E._Iverson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenneth_E._Iverson)

------
ruricolist
Most (maybe all) of these papers are available in HTML at the Jsoftware site:

[http://www.jsoftware.com/papers/](http://www.jsoftware.com/papers/)

------
fernly
target domain softwarepreservation.org appears to be down with an internal
error.

~~~
pasbesoin
33 minutes later, per HN.

It's there -- just slow. Took a couple of minutes for the PDF to come down.

P.S. Here, I should have just done this, before:

[http://wayback.archive.org/web/20150908083715/http://www.sof...](http://wayback.archive.org/web/20150908083715/http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/apl/Papers/ASourceBookInAPL)

~~~
fernly
Top level came up once, now back to 502 gateway error. (Acts like it's hosted
on somebody's personal system out of comcast.)

~~~
fernly
When it finally comes up I'm surprised to find it's an offshoot of the
Computer History Museum, though odd it isn't hosted out of their normally
bulletproof site, computerhistory.org.

------
vsviridov
I understand staying true to the source material, but light brown/ochre on
white background is barely readable... Especially with old school print type
on a screen.

